# Halle Berry: Kommt bald das Karriereende?



## Stefan102 (11 Dez. 2011)

​
Hängt Halle Berry (45) ihre Schauspielkarriere jetzt an den Nagel? Die dunkle Schönheit möchte sich in Zukunft mehr auf ihr Privatleben konzentrieren und sich deshalb etwas aus dem Rampenlicht zurückziehen. Sie habe sich selbst versprochen, irgendwann mit dem Schauspielern aufzuhören. Doch keine Sorge, in 2012 wird sie uns vorerst wohl noch erhalten bleiben.

Um mehr Zeit für Töchterchen Nahla (3) zu haben, will die Schauspielerin in Zukunft beruflich kürzertreten. Der Hollywoodstar dazu: „Ich denke der Tag wird kommen. Ich will mehr zu Hause bei meiner Tochter sein und ich muss verschiedene Entscheidungen zuerst als Mutter treffen. Ich denke, es ist einfacher zu produzieren als vor der Kamera zu stehen und das bedeutet, dass ich mehr Zeit für sie hätte. Ich werde noch ein Teil dieses Geschäfts sein, aber vielleicht nicht mehr vor der Kamera.“ So ganz will sie das Showgeschäft dann doch nicht hinter sich lassen. Alle paar Jahre wolle sie nochmal vor der Kamera stehen und hauptberuflich zu den Produzenten wechseln.

Zurzeit ist die 45-Jährige in der romantischen Komödie „Happy New Year“ im Kino zu sehen. Dort spielt sie neben anderen Größen wie Sarah Jessica Parker (46), Michelle Pfeiffer (53), Robert De Niro (68) und auch Til Schweiger (47). Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sie nicht all zu bald den Rückzug antritt. 
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2012)

es wäre sehr schade


----------



## next selection (8 Nov. 2012)

hoffentlich nicht


----------

